# Tommy Overdrive + Stereo Jacks and Battery Snap



## welldamn (May 21, 2020)

I was wondering if someone could tell me how I would wire this up if im using 6.35mm stereo jacks and also wanted to connect a battery snap. any help is appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (May 22, 2020)

I've only done one battery & stereo jack on the Kliche, can't see why this wouldn't work for this. Stereo jack on the Input.


----------



## welldamn (May 22, 2020)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> I've only done one battery & stereo jack on the Kliche, can't see why this wouldn't work for this. Stereo jack on the Input.
> 
> View attachment 4519


perfect thank you! as for the stereo jacks, I have the barrel-style jacks with 6 lugs. its my understanding that the lugs are TIP, RING, and GRND from top to bottom accordingly. I can just use the lugs on one side, correct?


----------



## zgrav (May 22, 2020)

rather than risk being confused, use your mulitmeter when you have a stereo cable plugged into the jack to identify the tip, ring and ground connections.


----------



## welldamn (May 22, 2020)

zgrav said:


> rather than risk being confused, use your mulitmeter when you have a stereo cable plugged into the jack to identify the tip, ring and ground connections.


thanks for the advice. I confirmed this to be the case with my multimeter. my question before wiring is whether its ok to just use 3 of the lugs which I believe to be fine as this is my first time using a jack like this with 6 lugs.


----------



## Robert (May 22, 2020)

You want to use the Tip/Ring/Sleeve connections, not the switched connections.


----------



## welldamn (May 22, 2020)

Robert said:


> You want to use the Tip/Ring/Sleeve connections, not the switched connections.


amazing thank you!


----------



## zgrav (May 22, 2020)

that is why you check using a cable plugged in to the stereo jack -- it disconnects the switched pins.


----------

